# Swp 10/27/16



## brotherDave (Dec 17, 2004)

Gave it a whirl Thursday from 10am-2pm. Using gulp/chicken boy tandem. Lost one at the net but managed to catch dinner. Most people I saw had two fish on their stringers in the 15-17inch range. Tight lines to all :texasflag


----------



## Jason_E (Oct 4, 2016)

Hopefully we get a cold front to get the bigger ones to bite. I've been checking the water temp and its at around 76-78 degrees. Once it hits 70 we should be good and ready. Nice catch by the way.


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

Well done! And a classic Curado greenie to boot...


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

Gotta love those chicken boys. Flounder seem to love them.


----------



## brotherDave (Dec 17, 2004)

Finally ate the catch but for lunch instead of dinner . By the way when is the next front? December? :headknock


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Next front this Thur night, then Tuesday next week.


----------

